# Got a job interveiw in the morning



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep your fingers crossed I get it, I been unemployed now over 11 months


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

good luck old man!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck marty! i am pulling for you! hopefully good news tomorrow.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck Marty!!!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good luck Marty, after 11 motnhs im sure your ready.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I need all the help I can get


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

11 months... sorry to hear about that.. I will have my fingers crossed for ya...good luck hope all goes well....dont forget to let us know if you got it!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh I will LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck! What kind of job is it?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

buona fortuna!! (Good Luck in Italian)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll pray for you.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

FloorCandy said:


> Good luck! What kind of job is it?


Pipe foreman, same thing I was doing


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

marty lays the pipe LOL... i think we call that a giggalo LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well now I got to wait on my buddy to bring me an application fill it out and send in a resume so he can check me out LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

right on marty KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

GOOD LUCK MARTY!!!!!! WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Good Luck Marty!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah good luck man.. Its hard right now. Both me and my husband are unemployed from when are car broke down. We worked outta town. It sucks looking for jobs. Hope this one works out for you!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck Marty. I hope you get the job.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump .. *Update* ?? How did your interview go?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Ya, when will you know?


----------

